# Remy HVH250 core removal and custom housing build



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello,

I am disassembling the unit to remove the core (this is the older generation case) see pics. I have removed the face plate, rear cable entrance and lv connector plate. As well as the three small M6 fasteners that hold the core to the housing. Right now the core slides out about a quarter inch and seems to catch on something. Are there any more fasteners or hidden retainer clips? Any other tips on removing the core? Any other literature that anyone may have to help would be appreciated.



Once removed I will be seeking to remove the shaft, and replace it with a double ended shaft. Then I will design a new housing to suit the dual shaft for a parallel hybrid build.

Thank You,
Brock


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

You should contact Remy inc. they seem to be nice with the end users of their motors. I did contacted Thomas Bockelmann and quite pleased with the communication. Nice company to do business with or getting some answers for Your questions..


----------

